# SX OS v3.0.5 BETA is now available and is fully compatible with Super Mario 3D All-Stars



## tigersaman (Sep 17, 2020)

So does this mean exiting SM64 is fixed ?


----------



## OblivionReign (Sep 17, 2020)

tigersaman said:


> So does this mean exiting SM64 is fixed ?


If you are on SX OS yes. It always worked fine on atmos


----------



## Abstract3000 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm still on the old beta and the game works fine for me even exiting to the menu and loading again. On 10.1 but used the. Xci version instead of installing the .Nsp i bought the sxos when it was released and have never regretted it.


----------



## Cylent1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Anybody try this yet and does it fix SUper Mario 3D All-Stars Crashing issues?


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> If you are on SX OS yes. It always worked fine on atmos



Not true. Plenty of atmos users experienced the same issue.


----------



## OblivionReign (Sep 17, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> Not true. Plenty of atmos users experienced the same issue.


Not true. Most of Atmos users experienced zero issues.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> Not true. Most of Atmos users experienced zero issues.


Not true. Atmos users also had issues.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> Not true. Most of Atmos users experienced zero issues.



Everybody had issues. I don't see any need to lie. Strange. It was all over discord and these forums as well as other places that everybody was experiencing issues with 64 crash.


----------



## Cylent1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Neither CFW is better than the other.  It's all a matter of opinion.
ATMOS and SXOS both had issues with this game.


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 17, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Neither CFW is better than the other.  It's all a matter of opinion.
> ATMOS and SXOS both had issues with this game.


Well right now on the Lite / Mariko units we can only use SX


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 17, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Neither CFW is better than the other.  It's all a matter of opinion.
> ATMOS and SXOS both had issues with this game.


Yeah and no, usually Atmosphere does all that SX does for free. But i need to admit that the dynamic XCI loading (instead of installation) and the support for HDDs is a pretty good feature nonetheless... But sysmodules give you a lot of freedom


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Yeah and no, usually Atmosphere does all that SX does for free. But i need to admit that the dynamic XCI loading (instead of installation) and the support for HDDs is a pretty good feature nonetheless... But sysmodules give you a lot of freedom


SX does support some(not all) sysmodules now.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 17, 2020)

Niiiintendooo, wohooo!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 17, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> Not true. Plenty of atmos users experienced the same issue.


This will be another anti sx os that felt the need to come chat a load of bollocks.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 17, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> SX does support some(not all) sysmodules now.


It does but in a pretty limited way, by adfing their features directly. So no Tesla, overclock or even uLaunch there.


----------



## musmanzafar (Sep 17, 2020)

I am using both at the moment and I can confirm that SM64 is not crashing on sx os (when selecting games menu from it) but it is still crashing on Atmosphere


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 17, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It does but in a pretty limited way, by adfing their features directly. So no Tesla, overclock or even uLaunch there.



You're wrong about every single one of those modules

Edit: Excuse me, uLaunch doesn't work, but it's old and doesn't even work with Atmo. Also NXThemes works fine.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It does but in a pretty limited way, by adfing their features directly. So no Tesla, overclock or even uLaunch there.


Tesla and overclock both work though. Never tried uLaunch but that other bloke said it did. I'm sure far more are as well.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> Tesla and overclock both work though. Never tried uLaunch but that other bloke said it did. I'm sure far more are as well.


I thought uLaunch was for the DSi? People need to get a bit more creative with their homebrew naming, as to not name things the same.


----------



## Cylent1 (Sep 17, 2020)

uLaunch is not compatible with SXOS!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2020)

SX does it again!


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 17, 2020)

i would like to have my games in alphabetic order and a fav games tab


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 17, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> uLaunch is not compatible with SXOS!


It's also not compatible with atmosphere since a few firmwares back


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> If you are on SX OS yes. It always worked fine on atmos



So Atmos is better then SX OS? Because I only have SX OS...


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

BvanBart said:


> So Atmos is better then SX OS? Because I only have SX OS...


She’s lying mate.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 17, 2020)

BvanBart said:


> So Atmos is better then SX OS? Because I only have SX OS...


Depends. If you like the click n go with xci, then SXOS. If you want the best homebrew support and only use nsps, then Atmosphere


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 17, 2020)

That is the only reason why I use SXOS for Homebrew... I have a separate switch for the original games and online play.


----------



## DbGt (Sep 17, 2020)

Xci > nsp in all possible ways. Quick update, good!


----------



## linuxares (Sep 17, 2020)

BvanBart said:


> That is the only reason why I use SXOS for Homebrew... I have a separate switch for the original games and online play.


Then honestly, Atmosphere is the way. All devs I know use Atmosphere as the platform to develop on.

Else if you use SXOS for XCI, keep SXOS.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2020)

This fixed my issue of SM64 not launching, thanks TX!


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Anybody try this yet and does it fix SUper Mario 3D All-Stars Crashing issues?



Get the XCI.



scroeffie1984 said:


> i would like to have my games in alphabetic order and a fav games tab



You can alphabatize if you l ike. 


Go in to your XCI directory using windows explorer your PC. 

Create a "new folder."  

Highlight all your XCI

Move all the xci  to the "New Folder".
Go in to "New Folder"
Highlight All XCI

Move all the xci back to the original folder
Remove "New Folder"
Basically SXOS looks at the date of the file to determine order, By copying them you change said date. If you highlight all of them Windows will move them alphabetically changing the date in sequence.  You could pick you favorite XCI and move them back to the regular location before moving the rest (in step 7)  

Whatever order you copy them back is the order SXOS will display them.  So if you want SMO first you move it back first. No real "Favorites folder" though.  


Hope that helps.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> If you are on SX OS yes. It always worked fine on atmos


I'm sorry, what? Tons of Atmos users have complained about issues with 3DAS. Really?


----------



## destrodark28 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi guys n girls I'm in need of some help updated sxos and now when reboot all I get is error code 2168-0002 is anyone else getting this


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 17, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Then honestly, Atmosphere is the way. All devs I know use Atmosphere as the platform to develop on.
> 
> Else if you use SXOS for XCI, keep SXOS.


You can't develop for sxos because it's not open source so of course most devs work with atmosphere.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 17, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Then honestly, Atmosphere is the way. All devs I know use Atmosphere as the platform to develop on.
> 
> Else if you use SXOS for XCI, keep SXOS.


*Sad Mariko dev noises*


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 17, 2020)

```
Improved console battery life

Previously, when shutting down the console a tiny amount of current was still being drawn. This has been resolved, your battery won't deplete anymore when the console is turned off.
```
This only applies to the modchip, right? I never heard of plain old SXOS on an unpatched Switch draining the battery when the console was off.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 17, 2020)

Good to hear, hopefully the newer models are hackable soon. Tempted to pick up a og switch if it doesn't happen soon


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 17, 2020)

Why everyone wanna play the official Mario 64 while a better version was released some time ago with full screen and all!


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 17, 2020)

Maybe the actual game has a bug and an official update will fix it. If people are patient enough the game will be playable on all platforms


----------



## peteruk (Sep 17, 2020)

Interesting they've not assimilated BTDB and Linkalho into their collective yet, just a matter of time


----------



## Jibbz (Sep 17, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Maybe the actual game has a bug and an official update will fix it. If people are patient enough the game will be playable on all platforms


The v1.0.1 update does not fix the issue ... Ive tried it.
Its a problem with Atmos from the looks of things.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 17, 2020)

Jibbz said:


> The v1.0.1 update does not fix the issue ... Ive tried it.
> Its a problem with Atmos from the looks of things.



I'm pretty sure Atmos will fix the issue in the next update they provide. I didn't bother downloading the game since there are issues. I have both Atmosphere and SXOS but my SXOS switch is my backup switch I mainly use Atmosphere as my main switch. 

Besides I have better playing experience using my emulators on my gaming laptop. Only thing I hate is using the wii remotes with dolphin but I already have save progress in Galaxy already to start over.


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Sep 17, 2020)

*



			Improved console battery life
		
Click to expand...

*


> Previously, when shutting down the console a tiny amount of current was still being drawn. This has been resolved, your battery won't deplete anymore when the console is turned off.


This is most important update to this release. Who gives a fuck about garbage super mario 3D.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Sep 17, 2020)

Is updating right now safe? Last time I updated to a Beta and my Switch wasn't turning on so I had to fix it.


----------



## tommasi (Sep 17, 2020)

How can I switch from using Atmosphere to SX OS?? Do I just need the keys??


----------



## 210modz (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> Not true. Most of Atmos users experienced zero issues.


You look like a silly fanboy arguing facts. Your profile should say fabricator not developer.


----------



## FaraonFYA (Sep 17, 2020)

Good day. I've got the latest sx os. How can I overclock it and is it possible to use revertnx?


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 17, 2020)

Confirmed working on SX OS 3.0.5 with 10.1.0 emunand.   No crashes after exiting SM64 by returning to the title screen and selecting Galaxy or Sunshine, then returning to SM64


----------



## mike3041990 (Sep 17, 2020)

How would I go about updating my sx os emunand to the latest firmware?


----------



## jajamundo (Sep 17, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> If you are on SX OS yes. It always worked fine on atmos



please


Happy June 15th! Atmosphere 0.14.4 has released: get.atmos.phe.re

A number of bugs were fixed involving the official jit sysmodule (added in 10.0.0), which caused issues with Super Mario 3D All-Stars.

I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## xs4all (Sep 17, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Get the XCI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or you could just use an app called "*SD Sorter*", someone around here ages recommended this. It's a simple app, just navigate to the folder where your XCI's are on the SD CARD, then click  Sort SD CARD, and within a few seconds, all your XCI's will be sorted by name in the album on the Switch.


----------



## simbin (Sep 17, 2020)

> *Full compatibility with Switch Firmware 10.2.0*
> You can now safely enjoy firmware 10.2.0 from your emuNAND!



What about sysNAND?


----------



## gilpones (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm new in sx os and switch, I need upgrade the sx ox 3.0.5 and the sysnad of switch. Someone could link a tutorial step by step for noobs? please.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 17, 2020)

jajamundo said:


> please
> 
> 
> Happy June 15th! Atmosphere 0.14.4 has released: get.atmos.phe.re
> ...


Hahah @SkyQueen what is your response to this? Is the atmosphere dev wrong?


----------



## jaysea (Sep 17, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It does but in a pretty limited way, by adfing their features directly. So no Tesla, overclock or even uLaunch there.


Tesla does work, overclock and ulaunch i haven’t tried. Adding features directly younprolly mean ftp and lan-play, but sx can also run real sys-modules, though with very limited resources and that is why many say-modules won’t run.


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice update, fixed 64 crashing problem. All good here


----------



## Prior22 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hopefully we get more Wii games ported to the Switch.  Would love to see Super Paper Mario on Switch.


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 18, 2020)

xs4all said:


> Or you could just use an app called "*SD Sorter*", someone around here ages recommended this. It's a simple app, just navigate to the folder where your XCI's are on the SD CARD, then click  Sort SD CARD, and within a few seconds, all your XCI's will be sorted by name in the album on the Switch.



Seems easy enough without an app.

Bat file might not have a potential for issues... Is the app open source?


----------



## Hitcher (Sep 18, 2020)

What's TE's site? All google brings up is http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/ and that's just full of placeholders!


----------



## tpax (Sep 18, 2020)

I have to admit, I'm really really impressed by the TX's after-sales-service. Best investment I've ever done.

I'd love to get the current Switch version for the improved battery life, how is the general experience with soldering TX's modchip? I have some minor experience with soldering.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hitcher said:


> What's TE's site? All google brings up is http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/ and that's just full of placeholders!


----------



## britain4 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hitcher said:


> What's TE's site? All google brings up is http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/ and that's just full of placeholders!



team dash xecuter dot com - blocked in countries like the U.K. - if so you’ll need to use a VPN


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 21, 2020)

is it safe to update


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Sep 21, 2020)

scroeffie1984 said:


> is it safe to update


Yes. Haven’t encountered a single issue.


----------



## goconnect (Sep 22, 2020)

how to solve boot 2 times to normal problem.
Long wait to change the led to green color.


----------



## bunny_wabbit (Sep 30, 2020)

I came back to my room tonight after dinner to see my Switch tablet flashing the SX OS logo while in the dock. Gave me a bit of a scare but turns out I just needed to take out the Micro-SD Card and then charge it. I had the SX Core installed for me, so I'm wondering why this happens and if the Switch can still charge while turned off?

I'm just mentioning it here in-case it's anything to do with this specific version.


----------



## presicion25 (Oct 3, 2020)

and now some of Team Xecuter got arrested all over the world


----------



## tommasi (Oct 4, 2020)

just got mu SX OS license last night  Can someone help me switching from Atmosphere to SXOS? I can't find the files anywhere.

Thank you


----------



## Erol (Oct 20, 2020)

so, where to download SXOS_beta_v3.0.5.zip now?


----------

